# Dragon Rouge Goggles Question



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey guys new here and I had a quick question. I was going to get some goggles from moosejaw as they have a sale for 25 percent off everything sale now. I was looking at the Dragon Rouge goggles. My question is what is the difference between amber lens and ionized lens??? The amber ones are 60 bucks while the ionized are 90 for the ones I look at. Is there a big difference between the two?? Is amber good enough?? Thanks so much guys.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Ionized is a mirror-like finish which blocks more light than its clear counterpart.

i.e. Amber lens is going to let more light through than Amber Ionized


----------

